# You gotta love them...if you didn't you'd have to beat them.



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Even when I am busy working around the farm, I can't help but stop and pet any of our goats that happen to cross my path. We got so lucky with each of our purchases in the way of super friendly, affectionate goats. And that's where the love for them keeps me from beating them. HOLY COW are they busy bodies... :GAAH::slapfloor:. They are in the middle of EVERYTHING! We ran a string to square up the new addition to the barn we were building. Of the whole area the could have been they were right under the string. :wallbang: It was like they somehow knew so they just stood there and munched dead dry leaves with their backs holding the string up. 

We were also using our John Deere Gator to transport supplies and lumber and such back to the build site. Of course that's an interesting thing so as soon as we got off they got on. And of course they start pulling stuff out of the storage compartments. I finally put shovels and post hole diggers on each side to keep them off. 

Oh well, I still can't help but love them. I never knew until a year ago how great goats can be. They stress me out one minute and serve to relieve even more stress than they caused the next. It's going to take a great deal of will power to sell the little ones when they get here around February.... :kidblue:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:lol: I have one that is obsessed with my screw gun. I keep threatening to put a screw in her nose but, it doesn't faze her a bit. Silly things...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Yep....I know exactly what you mean! My saanen doe is really a busy body....she is constantly chewing on our tools as we work and generally has her nose in everything....lol...gotta love 'em!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, my fools are scared to death of me in a hat, but I can saw, use the screw gun, hammer and move the ladder around (as they climb it) and they have to have their nose in what I am doing.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

My Saanan doe is always looking out the window that is in their pen. She gas to be in the know. I call her Little Old Lady because she reminds me of my hubby's grandmother who would sit at her front picture window and watch everything that went on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

LOL!! I was putting up a "invisible" dog fencing around the bucks pen, and low and behold little Sammy decided to try to help by chewing off the rubber barrier:-/ 

Then there is Bella who decides she's going to get to eat before everyone else and jumps the fence to put her face in the wheelbarrow of alfalfa....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh golly this is all too true!
I can count on somebody knocking the shovel over into the mud if I have set it up. And that same somebody in my way when trying to get stuff done.:GAAH:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My saanen/boer doe is obsessed with my tractor or the riding mower... She is always the first one to jump up as soon as I'm off and the last one to unload...that's her son behind her too.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..just put up new fencing...with the help of the goats...they too thought they shouldhold the string up for s lol.. I laugh...my son not as amused lol


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeppers...right in the middle of everything...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> View attachment 83437
> 
> My saanen/boer doe is obsessed with my tractor or the riding mower... She is always the first one to jump up as soon as I'm off and the last one to unload...that's her son behind her too.


HA! I have a photo almost exactly like that!

Here's Nubbin standing on my tractor! She's obsessed with it like yours! My naughty gal ate away part of the seat. Usually she also succeeds in turning on headlights and flashers. She's dropped the bucket a couple of times so I have to remember to put it down before leaving it (I'm afraid she'll crush one of the other goats). I also have to check the throttle before starting it because she inevitably pushes it all the way open.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

HA HA! They're soul mates! Mine has dropped the bucket too... Scared the peewaddin outta me!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Capegoat (Feb 3, 2014)

I always seem to end up with a wheelbarrow full of goats when I clean the barn or chicken coop… :cart:


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

First blood has been drawn...








Mine. Eddie was licking my forehead while I was kneeling down to attach a tarp to fence. And then he decided to try and take a bite. He scraped my forehead with his front teeth hard enough to draw a little blood. :crazy:

Not to mention he was the one that snuck up and got on the Gator before I could stop him. He stole a paper towel and took off running when I tried to get it. You'd have thought that paper towel was the best goat treat ever the way he guarded it until he could get it chewed up and swallowed.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I had a wether that loved to take off with my landlord's nicely laid out horse tack. He also liked to steal the vet's tools when he was here. My girls help me clean their house by standing in my way and head twirling lol. They also like wheelbarrow rides and scaring themselves by knocking over shovels and rakes.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Before I got goats, a girlfriend of mine said that goats will make you swear...turns out she was telling the truth lol. I've sworn a few times when I've found something they chewed through or destroyed.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Before I wised up, I kept tractor implements on the other side of the goat barn, securely protected by a heavy gate. That gate's so heavy, it can hurt my back, but doesn't phase little 'ole goats. Tractor implements are the BEST beds, second only to a nice stack of fresh hay. Or a car. Only if the car is for sale. The thinner the metal, the softer the bed, and it makes a satisfying sound as it dents down to a perfect goat-butt shape. 

And if anybody ever finds the little rubber doodad that keeps dust and goat berries off the tractor's 4WD selector, let me know. Dumb me, I put it back on 3 times before it went gone altogether.

The first time a goat removes a part, remove a) the part; b) the goat; or c) the equipment it goes on. 

And if you park it where the goats can get it, check the brake lines, lights, etc. before you need to rely on them. Apparently, the brake connectors underneath a tractor are GREAT back scratchers for little goats. Unfortunately, brakes connectors are also great for stopping a tractor, and only missed on the steepest of hills.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

HarleyBarley thanks for the good laugh this am!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt264/nancyd_01/haycover003.jpg

Here is a helper when he was young. He had just knocked over the bottle jack.
Cant find the one of Lady Derringer on a front loader.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The look on his face! :ROFL: :slapfloor: it's such a "I didn't do it" look! :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> The look on his face! :ROFL: :slapfloor: it's such a "I didn't do it" look! :ROFL:


 You sure got that right!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol I was trimming hooves tonight and Lilly my Alpine yearling wouldn't quit pulling my sock hat off and putting her mouth right in my face and blowing in it. Goat breath reeks by the way


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Lol I was trimming hooves tonight and Lilly my Alpine yearling wouldn't quit pulling my sock hat off and putting her mouth right in my face and blowing in it. Goat breath reeks by the way


No kidding! I have 3 that like to get up close and personal. They will get in my face and give goat kisses (Eddie being the turd that turns the kiss into a quick bite) and without fail as soon as they get up close they cough up a little cud to chew on. Reminds me of my wife's morning breath.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol ^^^@wife's morning breath


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

What I want to know is how much knit and woven fabric goats need to have in their diet.

:think:

Clearly I'm not giving them enough.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Greybird said:


> What I want to know is how much knit and woven fabric goats need to have in their diet.
> 
> :think:
> 
> Clearly I'm not giving them enough.


Is that why they chewed holes in the sleeves of my favorite coat? At least I 'm not letting them get another one right away:laugh:


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Strings on hoodies, sleeves, shirt tails, shoe laces, butt pockets on pants..... And if you don't know they are behind you, some of them can have your shirt tail half swallowed before you even know it's happening.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I stopped taking the tags off boots (since I have to replace them every 3-6 months). Those plastic circles HURT when I pull them, but a goat can snip through it soo easy. I've trained them to hand me the pieces once they remove it. Then I wore my dress boots to the barn, and _somebody_ removed the zipper pull for me. :-( She was sooo proud of herself!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

harleybarley said:


> I stopped taking the tags off boots (since I have to replace them every 3-6 months). Those plastic circles HURT when I pull them, but a goat can snip through it soo easy. I've trained them to hand me the pieces once they remove it. Then I wore my dress boots to the barn, and _somebody_ removed the zipper pull for me. :-( She was sooo proud of herself!


 :ROFL: I bet she was proud!

All my hoodies get the string cut off before it is ever worn for chores.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh....? So now I know that is why my goat clothes drawer gets replenished often, because sometimes I forget to change cloths, and bam, another shirt or a pair of pants ends up on the goat drawer.. LOL


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> Huh....? So now I know that is why my goat clothes drawer gets replenished often, because sometimes I forget to change cloths, and bam, another shirt or a pair of pants ends up on the goat drawer.. LOL


Huh.

Mine gets replenished because I didn't do laundry in a month and had to buy new clothes so I'd have something to wear. :snowcheese: Oh, wait, no, that's my husband. "I'm out of underwear again!" "I just bought you a 20-pack at Costco!" "Huh. Maybe I should check the dryer. Great. Now I don't have room for all these underwear! We need a bigger dresser."


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I am right there with you all on having them in the middle of EVERYTHING. OMG, any time we have done anything out in their pen, we'd either have them right under our feet, or have to lock them in a separate pen lol!!!

This past spring we needed a weaning pen for the doe kids, and hubby was using twine to help him get the fenceline straight. I warned him what would happen lol. He told me to hold the rope & keep them off of it, good luck with that lol

If it turns out here are a could of videos... Hubby was getting a bit irritated, but I couldn't help but laugh! I wish I had gotten more video! Silly critters!!!











The funniest part about that last video?

These two are ALWAYS into something together... big sister & little sister


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I totally get it lol. I was putting up a portable shed as a shelter the other day and mine were all up in my business. I had my ratchet set on the ground in it's little box, but I didn't close the box (my bad!). One of my does was nosing around. Just as I was going to stop her, she grabbed the lip of the box in her mouth and dumped the whole thing out. BRAT! While I was trying to put the legs in, another doe was rubbing on one of the legs I'd already put on.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Random cute goat video..


----------

